
Warning – iOS 8.0.1 Update Breaks Cellular Connection - Jeremy1026
https://twitter.com/macrumors/status/514825605880504320
======
jeffgreco
Can confirm on AT&T / iPhone 6 :(

~~~
Jeremy1026
I'm happy the download took forever for my update. If it was speedy I would
have run into quite the pickle.

